# Wie Installiere ich 1.4 RC1 ohne ISO

## floe-de

Hallo,

wie kann ich Gentoo 1.4 RC1, welches ja bissher nur als Pakete und in einem Live-Filesystem erschienen ist installieren. Ich muß ja etwas Booten und dann das richtige PAcket ebtpacken. Aber wie ?

Wenn ich einfach das Packet auf eine CD packe ist sie ja nicht bootbar.

Ich weis wirklich nicht wie ich das hinbekommen soll.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

nimm eine 1.2 boot CD, oder ein vorhandenes system!

jax

----------

## floe-de

Und dann boote ich von der 1.2 CD und wie bekomme ich dann die 1.4 Packete rein ?

----------

## inka

Eine Anleitung (in Englisch) findest du hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/altinstall.html .

Schau etwas unten auf der Seite. Habe es auch so gemacht und mein Pentium 2 ist jetzt seit 10 Stunden dabei KDE zu kompilieren.

Servus, 

Valentin.

----------

## ajordan

Wenn Du ein neues Gentoo aufsetzen willst, entscheidet der link von /etc/make.profile nach /usr/portage/profiles/default-<deine wahl> ueber die 'version' des Systems, die du erstellst: default-x86-1.4 entspricht der aktuellen Version, wenn du mittels 'emerge rsync; emerge -u world' dein einmal fertiges System updatest(bitte mit Vorsicht verwenden wenn Basiskomponenten aktualisiert werden), bist du wieder auf dem aktuellen Stand. Das kann aber, wie zuletzt bei den gcc-releases auch einen quasi-kompletten Neubau des Systems bedeuten.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *floe-de wrote:*   

> Und dann boote ich von der 1.2 CD und wie bekomme ich dann die 1.4 Packete rein ?

 

auf eine andere CD brennen.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Ich hab das so gelernt, das ich mittels ...

```
emerge sync; emerge clean; emerge -u world
```

... das System immer up-to-date halte. Faktum wird die Versions-

nummer des Betriebssystems uninteressant. Ist das noch der Fall?

----------

## citizen428

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Faktum wird die Versions-
> 
> nummer des Betriebssystems uninteressant. Ist das noch der Fall?

 

Naja, das Compilerupdate ist da allerdings nicht inkludiert. 

Dafür müsstest du  dein make.profile neu verlinken und mit "emerge -e world" alles neu übersetzen, weil mit 3.2 kompilierte Programme nicht gegen Libs die mit 2.95 übersetzt wurden linken können etc. Ist halt schon ein großer Sprung...

Prinzipiell geb ich dir aber recht, Versionsnummern sind bei Gentoo IMHO nicht so aussagekräftig. Der verwendete Compiler ist da schon interessanter.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Hallo Citizen!  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/upgrade-to-gentoo-1.4.html hab

ich jetzt offiziell auf der gentoo.org-HP gefunden.. das klingt alles sehr

sicher..

```
emerge sync

emerge -u world

./update-step1.sh

./update-step2.sh     # <-- bei Schritt 2 auf die Architektur und CFLAGS und CPPFLAGS achten...

./update-step3.sh

etc-update

sync                  # <-- Der Ordentlichkeit halber

reboot

#Nach dem Neustart kann es noch

#kaputte Pakete geben.. also in dem

#Fall:

./update-step4.sh

#Und das wars! (angeblich)

```

BTW: Wie wärs mit einem Treffen?? büüüüüüüüüüüüdde!   :Wink: 

----------

## citizen428

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> 1. Hallo Citizen! 
> 
> 2. BTW: Wie wärs mit einem Treffen?? büüüüüüüüüüüüdde!  

 

ad 1. Stimmt, das hab ich ganz vergessen. Ich nehm aber an daß in Step1 die von mir angeführten Schritte (neu verlinken der make.profile usw. ausgeführt werden). Aber ansonsten klingt das schon recht gut.

ad 2. Ja, gern. Hast du nächsten August schon was vor?  :Wink:  Habs eh im "Wiener Gentoo User"-Thread gepostet, bin ab morgen knapp ein Jahr nicht in Österreich. Aber das soll euch natürlich nicht abhalten!  :Smile: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Mist... Warum musst Du gehen..   :Crying or Very sad: 

Najoo.. dann grüß mir die China-Leute!   :Laughing: 

----------

